# Looking for Members 2013/2014 Season



## Katatonic

We are still looking for members for the 2013/2014 season. Great property with a lot of good spots opening up this season. Try-in Hard is fishing next year so I'll be taking over the point of contact.



Let me know if your interested, great club, lots of deer. I've bow hunted this club exclusively the last couple of years killing several nice bucks each year along with just about as many does as you need.



Dues $2500 for Deer and Spring Turkey (lots of Turkeys too), 7pt or better.

Seperate camp ground, $300 for RV or Camper, tents are free. running water, electricity, and ice. Skinning shed, gut pit all on camp property along with camp plots with FL legal rules.



Located in Walnut Hill, La Foresta property between Perdido River and Pineville road, from Occie Phillips road on the south end to a mile or so south of Aurther Brown road. 5400 acres with a wide veriety of places to hunt, you wont be looking at the same ole piece of property.


The following is a link to the previous Thread with pictures.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/new-members-needed-excellent-hunting-close-home-87705/


My contact info is as follows



George Yates
[email protected]
(228)348-0608


----------



## timeflies

I think this is the property that border us to our south. They always kill some good-uns in there!


----------



## cold beers

It really is a great place to hunt. My wife and I have been in the club for 6 years now. 
The number of good deer is higher than normal, and because of the low numbers of members to acres the deer are not pressured and move around and feed in day light. It is common to see 5-10 deer in one sitting. With half of those being bucks. 
The buck to doe ratio is about right now, so we do not get as many doe tags as we have in the past. But because the ratio is right we is a lot of rutting activity(bucks chasing does). 
The price may sound high, but by the time you figure in the cost of travel and out of state license and the fact you can hunt more this close to home the price is not that high.


----------



## Cracker

Do you have river access ???


----------



## cold beers

Cracker said:


> Do you have river access ???


Yes. About 4 miles of it.


----------



## Katatonic

Few pics of deer and turkeys from the property


----------



## Try'n Hard

Got to say that I was in this club for five years and enjoyed every second of it. The property is beautiful with hardwood bottoms and pine hills. Reminds me of the way the woods looked when I was a kid, not just pine trees stacked as close as they can get. Hunting this property is relaxed and enjoyable, only stress is provided by the unusually smart deer!. I was able to kill 19 racked bucks from this property in my five seasons, three of them were over 100", and I kinda suck as a hunter....believe me - they have to be thick for me to kill many!! Large number of acres and a small number of hunters has been the key to this being such a succesful experience. When you walk up to the sign in board you have about 35 good hunting locations to choose from - very nice!! The roads are smooth & wide, no 4 wheel drives needed, houses are nice & large and easy to access. Family friendly rules - especially for kids and spouses. Camp is a great place for hanging out between hunts, I had my camper there every season. The skinning shed is great with the added bonus of the big ice machine!!. More than anything - what really makes a club is the people, and I can honestly say that I have met and made many lifelong friends in this club - It just doesnt get any better than this, anywhere IMO. If there are any draw backs to this club I was having way to much fun hunting to notice! As my buddy Katatonic said above, I will be involved with another project for the next couple of years (not hunting)and will not be involved in the club, so take my spot & kill my deer, I know I left one named Leroy for ya (pic below) - Good Luck and if you kill him, let me know what that is on his right brow tine - Its been driving me crazy LOL!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Bump for edited post with pic added above


----------



## Katatonic

Here is mine that got away..... at least until next year.


----------



## PanhandleBob

Ah Handlebar, the one that got away!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Maybe next year, I can afford something like this. For some reason, my wife thinks that Disney is more important than a hunting club for next hunting season.


----------



## Katatonic

You gotta work on your selling points. 

More quality time with the family and kids
Teaching your wife and kids not to be scared sitting in the woods in the dark while they wait for you to pick them up.
Allowing your wife an opportunity to learn to poop and pee in the woods
Nature lessons about how to spot fresh deer and turkey poop
Birds and Bees lessons for any boys you have about why bucks chase does and what happens to them because they get stupid.
"Free" lean organic meat to feed your family
Relflection moments in the woods to think about how you can better please your wife
Hone your Survival skills for the coming apocolypse


----------



## Katatonic

Since we are getting close to lease payment and picking spots for new members that joined i thought i would bump it again if anybody is intertested in a great club in Walnut Hill.

Also wanted to share this pic, actually got to see more spotted fawns from the stand this year than ever before. I saw eight (8) different fawns including these four (2 pair of twins) which i got to watch many times. I thought 8 was pretty good, normally it see 2 -3 each year.


----------



## auburn17

Bump for a great club. Plenty of deer with a great group of guys.

George, I would be willing to deer hunt under Tony's membership since all he does is turkey hunt. Can you swing that for me?:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

auburn17 said:


> Bump for a great club. Plenty of deer with a great group of guys.
> 
> George, I would be willing to deer hunt under Tony's membership since all he does is turkey hunt. Can you swing that for me?:thumbup:


Nobody at the club knows what he looks like so you might get away with it

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Katatonic

auburn17 said:


> Bump for a great club. Plenty of deer with a great group of guys.
> 
> George, I would be willing to deer hunt under Tony's membership since all he does is turkey hunt. Can you swing that for me?:thumbup:


 
Sent you a PM, there is a pile of turkeys up there thats for sure. After last years cobia season i was thinking hard about giving it a try, but had such good luck this year with the cobe's it's probably not gonna happen anytime soon.

Call me, it would be great to get you back up there, your spot opened back up. I need some help up there chasing Leroy, especially since Kevin wussed out......


----------



## auburn17

Katatonic said:


> Sent you a PM, there is a pile of turkeys up there thats for sure. After last years cobia season i was thinking hard about giving it a try, but had such good luck this year with the cobe's it's probably not gonna happen anytime soon.
> 
> Call me, it would be great to get you back up there, your spot opened back up. I need some help up there chasing Leroy, especially since Kevin wussed out......


I sent you a PM back. Last I talked to Tony he told me he hadnt stepped foot in his sections.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun

great club, great people, great rules, i have other commitments this year but would recommend them all day long, a couple pics attached


----------



## Airmaster

*Are There Still Openings?*

I am Looking for a club to join....... I am very interested because it is close to home and I have cash in hand.:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

Might better give George a call... His number is in the first post... Talked to one of the members last week and I think they filled most of the spots

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Katatonic

Looks like we will have a couple of openings now that the payment is due.... Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## LovinLife

Do you still have any openings?


----------



## Katatonic

Yes, please call me if you would like to discuss, havent been on here in a while. 228-348-0608


----------



## Katatonic

Wrapped up another season, looking for 5 members this upcoming season if anyone is interested. 7pt or better, typically get 40 to 50 doe tags each year, lots of Turkeys and a few big cats taken this year as well.

Beautiful property on Perdido River. Separate 80 acre camping, skinning shed location a mile from the property. 

Call me or email if your interested, taking deposits and looking to make the lease payment 1st of May.




George Yates
228-348-0608
[email protected]


----------



## Matdfhew

Bump for edited post with pic added above


----------



## Try'n Hard

Was in this club for 5 years - every deer I killed is included in the picture below plus three more skull mounts and the 121" shoulder mount below. I suck at hunting so they have to be pretty thick for me have any success. this place is covered up with nice bucks and is a beautiful piece if property




















Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Airmaster

I joined last year and I hope to hunt there for a long time to come....Get in quick to choose your private stand... It may seem like a lot of money, but I think I only sat one time without seeing deer...:thumbup:


----------



## mullet man

*spot*

so due you get to pick a spot, or do yall pick were the member goes


----------



## Try'n Hard

Not sure about now but it was in my opinion overly fair to new guys. Basically pick your spot or go into a drawing for any vacated existing spots. Seniority only allowed you to stay where you were. If you wanted to move you did the drawing thing just like first year guys

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Airmaster

Tryin Is right... You Get to pick your spot.. We have already picked our spots or kept our old ones...A few members have decided not to rejoin and there are some primo spots available now, but there is nearly 6000 acres and 4 miles of river, so there are allot of woods to choose from too...I just joined last year and have not even seen everything myself.. You actually get 2 spots.. One during Bow season only and one for the whole year that no one else goes into. After bow season ends there are countless stands and food plots, all with feeders, ladder stands or shooting houses on them. Those are called club stands and like I said i have yet to see them all.


----------



## Airmaster

Bump


----------



## Katatonic

Setting up a couple tours tomorrow if anyone is interested in looking at the property. Still have a couple of spots left.

I had a phone melt down, if anyone that called me that is waiting on a call back please call me. I lost all my recently called numbers.

228-348-0608


----------



## Airmaster

My Friend Luke Shows Joined today..... He will be a great addition to our club.... That is one less spot available..:thumbup:


----------

